# nForce2/ALSA/KDE problem

## Jenk

EDIT:

Please note - hardware now working fine with the likes of mplayer, but KDE does not make use of the sound card.

/EDIT

Hi folks,

I've wasted the best part of 4 days trying to get this to work. I've followed just about every guide possible to try and get ALSA working with my nForce2 chipset to no avail with latest Gentoo 2.6 source kernel (linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8) both with genkernel and emerge alsa-driver.

The usual problems (from what I have read) with regards to "unknown token: snd_*" is what I am receiving.

Any help, is very much appreciated. I have read every guide anywhere I can find and am still at a loss.

Thank you.

EDIT: after running alsaconf:

```
Running modules-update...

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)         [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)     [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!                                                                                                      [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...

```

and the relevant dmesg:

```
localhost ~ # dmesg | grep snd_

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_rule_add

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_close

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_resume

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_open

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_set_rate

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_bits

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_double_rate_rules

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_suspend

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_get_short_name

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_assign

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_msbits

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_tune_hardware

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_rule_add

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_close

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_resume

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_open

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_set_rate

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_bits

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_double_rate_rules

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_suspend

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_get_short_name

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_assign

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_msbits

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_tune_hardware

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_setinteger

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_near

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_max

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_mask

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_rule_add

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_close

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_resume

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_open

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_set_rate

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_bits

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_double_rate_rules

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_suspend

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_get_short_name

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_assign

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_msbits

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_tune_hardware

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_setinteger

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_near

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_max

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_mask

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

```

emerge --info:

```
localhost ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups dlloader dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm hal ipv6 isdnlog kde libg++ ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl oss pam pcre perl ppds pppd python qt readline reflection session spl ssl symlink tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode xorg zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux userland_GNU video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

EDIT: I've also just noticed, I've got a XP2700+.. not a 1500+..Last edited by Jenk on Sat Sep 23, 2006 7:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jenk

Anyone? Please help.

----------

## mirojira

It looks like you have installed both inkernel drivers and alsa-driver too as described in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml.

In the part "Issues?" you will find "Unknown symbol in module" error describtion and how to solve it.

----------

## Jenk

Thank you, I did follow that guide, first for the use of in-kernel drivers but it failed, so I then tried the emerge alsa-driver route after, but it too failed (with the above info)

I shall have another go tonight - is there anything in particular I need to remove the alsa-driver part, besides emerge --unmerge alsa-driver ?

----------

## mirojira

 *Jenk wrote:*   

> Thank you, I did follow that guide, first for the use of in-kernel drivers but it failed, so I then tried the emerge alsa-driver route after, but it too failed (with the above info)
> 
> I shall have another go tonight - is there anything in particular I need to remove the alsa-driver part, besides emerge --unmerge alsa-driver ?

 

```
# rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/alsa-driver
```

If you want to use ALSA provided by your kernel. The settings of kernel is described in above mentioned documentarion Code Listing 2.3: Kernel Options for ALSA. Then proceed to chapter 3.

If you want to use alsa-driver just enable in menuconfig sound card support, OSS and ALSA must be disabled

```
<M> Sound card support

Open Sound System   --->

   < > Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)

   < >Advanced Linux Sound Architecture 
```

 Recompile your kernel. Don't forget to restart your bootloader

 Add your  ALSA_CARDS to make.conf

```
ALSA_CARDS="<your driver>"
```

You can find the driver for your card in http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Intel#matrix.

Then reemerge alsa-driver, run alsaconf then alsamixer and ... that is probably all.

----------

## Jenk

Thank you, much appreciated. I shall post later if successful  :Smile: 

----------

## Jenk

I got the kernel to compile with ALSA in-kernel, alsamixer works too. However KDE still doesn't recognise the device (when I select sound system I receive the prompt with an error similar to "unable to obtain device - only automatic selection will be available")

I'm going to re-emerge KDE tonight as I am experiencing other problems with it anyway and infact I might go the whole hog and reinstall everything from scratch, will let you know how it goes  :Smile: 

----------

## mirojira

You can test your alsa using command

```
cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
```

If you hear some strange sound alsa is installed properly. If not reinstallation of KDE won't solve the problem.

Did you run alsaconf? What messages gave alsaconf?

----------

## Jenk

Hi, sorry for delay (been away)

I've fully rebuilt from scratch.

alsaconf runs, but doesn't find anything.

alsamixer works and when I mute/unmute some of the items (mic boost for example) I can hear a 'pop' through speakers.

cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp works (white static).

and of course, the same issue in KDE - can't find device. (N.B. when I said I was going to reemerge KDE I was only doing so because I forgot to add gif to my USE so I had a lot of pics not showing  :Smile: )

edit: from "alsaconf 2> log"

```
localhost ~ # cat log

modinfo: could not find module snd

modinfo: could not find module snd

modinfo: could not find module snd

modinfo: could not find module snd-opl3sa2

modinfo: could not find module snd-cs4236

modinfo: could not find module snd-cs4232

modinfo: could not find module snd-cs4231

modinfo: could not find module snd-es18xx

modinfo: could not find module snd-es1688

modinfo: could not find module snd-sb16

modinfo: could not find module snd-sb8

```

----------

## Jenk

I discovered KDE wasn't detecting the hardware because aRts was not installed. I have installed that and now KDE can see Alsa, but alsaconf still doesn't see my hardware.

I have a hankering it's because I don't have the intel8x0 module loaded.. but where do I get the module from? The documentation on alsa-project is quite frankly.. unuseable.  :Smile: 

----------

## Jenk

got mplayer and it works, can hear everything fine. It's just KDE not playing sounds now.

----------

## z1p101

I have the exact same problem, also I can run XMMS on the desktop with no problems.

This must be some KDE/arts bug or somthing and I am thinking about tring gnome.

I first tried to emerge arts and re emerge the kde base with the arts use flag, didn't work.

I did what was at this link but it did not work and I don't have time to try to re emerge everything again tonight.

This is my 4th Gentoo istall on 4 different machines and each time there was an issue, but it's worth it in the end.

----------

## z1p101

Now I have read in some places NOT to use arts. I guess a full re emerge using -arts ?

Post if anyone knows or figues this out.

Thanks

----------

## Jenk

Just read that myself.. but I'm not sure if it's worth it, I originally posted this whilst not having arts in my USE..

----------

## z1p101

I was able to get my desktop enviroment sounds up eg. open, close windows etc. with this link.

P.S. You have to change all your .ogg files to .wav files in sound->control center.

I'll re emerge kde-base tommorrow to see if everything works.

----------

## Jenk

I can play wav's using KDE's sound system option, but nothing with the Ksplay script. Weird. 

I'm also having the same troubles with Teamspeak (and will probably get same with Skype.. I haven't got round to installing that yet.)

Though am quite happily sat here listening to mp3's, can watch videos.. Flash etc.

Will be installing some games later to try out (Q3 etc.)

----------

## z1p101

Don't get mad. But did you emerge sox?

----------

## Jenk

No.. emerging now.. 

Is this in the docs anywhere?

----------

## z1p101

Well, this was posted by a totally Mr. Wonderful power user, see the posts by the poor total n00b who was asking for some basic help and the replies he got, well to be fair maybe it's a language thing, and if I figure this out before I get fed up and nuke KDE and use gnome I'll post the instructions on that link.   :Shocked:  Ooof what a run on sentence. So I figured that since the script used sox I should see if I had it first.

Anyway, This is what I've got so far. I emerged sox, added the suggestions to my package.use file, made the Ksplay file, the originally posted one and not the .sh, and a+x it. I'll deal with .sh later 1st things 1st.

I shut down the sound system in control center because none of the apps I'm using, XMMS, flash, etc. use it. And when someone figures this out I can start it. Hope K3B doesn't need it!

Then I went to control center->sound & multimedia->system notifications->player settings->and put the path to the Ksplay in use external player. Then I changed all my events sounds from the .ogg files to the matching .waw files.

Rebooted the computer and the startup, min/max windows and other sounds worked.

Tried the emerge update newuse..... world and the sound system still doesn't work.

If anyone has ANY suggestions please post, thanks in advance.

----------

